# The wind speaks alone: A pokemorph Rp



## Absol (Apr 8, 2011)

All right, here's the rules:
1) No godlike morphs.
2) legendaries are not to be spliced.
3) you are not invincible.
4) this is relatively serious, though some goofiness is allowed.
   I'll start. 

   Once again, karie was in the wrong place at the wrong time. She had been told that there was a new pokemon discovered at Mt. Coronet, so as an avid collector, she ran to the top, using most repels to avoid the thousands of zubats in the way. She had just emergerred at the top, Spear Pillar. Karie whispered, "Come out, Wisdom," and the shiny Absol silently materialized next to her. 
   "grrrshaaaj..." a creature called, seemingly high in the air. She looked up, but the creature wa hidden by the gloom.
   "Hmmm... So someone did believe the story."


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 8, 2011)

(where are signups I don't see then in the lounge?)


----------



## Absol (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm sorry, i'm new. What?


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 8, 2011)

( You have to make a sign-up/OOC thread in the lounge before you can start roleplaying.)


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 8, 2011)

(this rp looks like it would have a good story, in like my resident evil. So you should post it on the lounge soon, I would love to join.


----------

